
Flutter: 2018 year in review - mobilehackersio
https://twitter.com/mobilehackersio/status/1077874242853761024
======
karmakaze
Posting the link[0] is nicer than posting a link to a tweet unless it's the
tweet itself we're interested in.

[0] [https://medium.com/@mobilehackersio/flutter-developer-top-
ne...](https://medium.com/@mobilehackersio/flutter-developer-top-news-
of-2018-57e0415c9ea3)

